# Would somebody like these...



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

I really don't know the condition, they look fine to me. They're 1/72nd scale, *Vickers Wellington MK X/XIV* decals....

Just PM me your address and I'll send it to you....... 

I don't build 1/72 so they're up for grabs.


----------

